# Post Clomid advice



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, I am hoping some of you lovely ladies can give me some advice and hope.
I have been on Clomid since February, had 50mg and 100mg cycles which did not make me ovulate. I then went to150mg and blood tests showed I had ovulated which was followed by a period (my first one in years that was not brought on by provera) I then had another 2 cycles which I had periods on too so I guess I must have ovulated. The next month, I was not able to take Clomid due to having a HSG, I didn’t expect to ovulate at all but I did have a period at the end of the month too. The next month when I took the Clomid I didn’t ovulate which was confirmed by blood tests and no period. 
I am so confused how it could work for a few minutes that then just stop. Has this happened to anyone else? What happened next?

Anyways, I have an appointment with my consultant in 2 weeks where we will be discussing changing treatment. At my last appointment, she said that is the Clomid was still working then I could either have 6 more months on it or go straight to IVF.
I feel that IVF is quite a drastic jump from the first sort of treatment of Clomid.i am also on Metformin too.

So, basically, I am after anyone telling me if they have been in a similar position and what you did next, or what sort of thing should I be pushing for before IVF?

Thanks 
Xxx


----------

